# tutti i file spariti nella home dopo aggiornamento[Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao,

ho fatto l'aggiornamento e dopo un paio d'ore ho trovao che il pc si era bloccato.

 al riavvio ho trovato rifatto il l'aggiornamento e mi sono ritrovato la cartella home pulita!!!!

Adesso dalla partizione dove ho installato ubuntu per i casi di emergenza sto provando a recuperare il tutto... 

che programmo installo su ubuntu salvando i file in un disco esterno?

Saluti

----------

## GianGian2387

Prova con photorec, è un programma molto potente, lo puoi installare semplicemente e hai possibilità di selezionare dove salvare i file recuperati

----------

## saverik

Alla fine ho installato ed usato foremost...Ottimo programma(l'uso è simile a photorec).

Saluti

----------

